# DIUI abroad recommendations please



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi there. 
I know that there are several reviews and comments on clinics abroad, but trawling through using the search button is causing some frustration!
My DH is azoospermic after leukemia when he was 19&21 (they didn't suggest he freeze his...  )
We're looking into DI, I've had all the tests I need this end - we've found a very helpful GP who will help us with everything she can, and has put us on the NHS IVF waiting list just in case. There seems to be no probs my end. I'm 31.
So, we went to Bourn Hall, but the money issue is causing problems so we're looking into other options.  

Can anyone recommend a clinic in Europe where we could have D-IUI? Or a link specific to this dicussion? 
My husband is as celtic as they come, so Spain etc may not be the best place for a match, I think we're looking for a Viking!
We don't want to go straight into IVF, but am happy to have a go with meds assistance if a clinic suggested this (Bourn Hall did). 

Really appreciate any suggestions you all have. 

Thanks for your help and support. 

Boo x


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Further to my last post (someone reply, please!?) From trawling the internet it looks like most clinics seem to get their sperm from Cryos in Denmark - is this the case? If so, I guess it does not matter chosing a country where the locals have similar features to DH?! So what have others based their decision on which clinic to chose outside the UK?

Thanks 
Boo x


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Boo.  sorry no one has replied yet to you but, if like me, I tend to look at the threads that notify me in my inbox at Yahoo.  Sorry.  I am sure will get some other replies in next few days.  I think there is also a thread for sperm donor only or D- IUI.  ALthough you may not find as much there on donor sperm abroad.    

Basically all clincs will do Donor insemination and most have their own sperm banks.  I also wanted light coloring as am Nordic and partner  English.  I did end up using the Dansih Sperm Bank as they have a lot of sperm available but keep in mind if you use this route you will be paying a lot extra for the shipping as it needs a special tank and it has to be returned as well which they handle.  You can speak to Ulla there ( last name Pederson?)  The main clinic I know that uses them is Invimed in Poland and the AVA clinics in Russia and I believe Latvia.  Beyond that you will have to talk your clinic into allowing in sperm from an outside source.  SOme countries like Ukraine and Russia it is very very difficult because of their customs and others just have rules against it... they worry about quality, contamination , etc.  

As cost is a factor for you I would not recommend this route as it will add about 1000 euros to your treatment unnecessarily. For IUI you will want to use the best quality ( highest concentration of sperm) and will need I believe two straws per treatment.  You will wnat to send enough for a few treatments at one time due to the hassle and expense of shipping.  If you do this I advise making sure it is sent at least 2 weeks before you need it so there is no mess up ( as I had) and also so the clinic can test some of it themselves.  

You should look at clinics that will cost you the least in terms of travel as well as good clinic at reasonable prices for you.  As you are not doing donor eggs your treatment is fairly straight forward as you may want to look at clinics in Belgium even as I have read there are a few good ones there and you could get their easily by car + ferry or short flight.  The clinics in most all of northern Europe with have sperm that can be matched with you... certainly there is a lot of info for Czech Rep, Poland, etc.  As you probably already know all sperm in Europe is anonymous and therefore you have to leave it up to the clinic to give you a match based on you ( or photos you can send) and basic info (height, eyes, hair, etc).  

Both Invimed ( warsaw)  and Fertimed or Reprofit (Brno, CR) are served by cheap airlines so may be very easy for you as well.  

Good luck
B123


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions b123.
We were planning on going to a clinic outside the UK, rather than have the sperm delivered to us. Right now Denmark is looking likely, but I don't know whether there was anywhere else that someone would recommend. 
Anyway, if anyone stumbles on this thread, advise or recommendations would be really welcome. 
Thanks 
Boo


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

You may want to call the Danish sperm bank  ( cryobank.dk I believe but you will find it on google)  and ask them for recommendation of a clinic right there in Denmark for DIUI only.  That way you would not be paying for international shipping.  Just a thought.

Bonnie


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Boo
REPROMEDA in Brno CZ, is a proper fertility clinic that does all kinds of IF TX and MC investigations, one can get this clinic confused with REPROFIT  in same city.
XX
Karen


----------

